# Wild Plant ID



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I was out near some water near my property and came across this little plant. It is very pretty, but I'm not sure if it is suitable to work with submerged. It was growing on a spillway from a naturally flowing pond. Here are two crappy pictures that I took. Can anyone ID the plant? There are some other cool submerged plants that I will go collect once it warms up a bit.



















Thanks!


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe a ludwigia. Looks like ludwigia repens.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

My first thought was a Ludwigia sp. too. As far as positive ID I don't know. I have seen this plant when out looking around a lot. In this picture it is much greener but it was very early spring and in a shaded area. Out on the edges of the shore in full sun it tended to be more red in color.

I would recommend a book if you are a serious Texas ditch diver. *Aquatic and Wetland Plants of the Western Gulf Coast* _by Charles D. Stutzenbaker_. I have it but its packed up at the moment or I would have cracked it open to assist in the ID.

Not much help I know but its all I got at the moment.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That plants stock will turn a bright red color. It's a very fast growing plant to where it becomes emerse. It floats on the top with long aerial roots but will give off yellow flowers.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

umm that is called colorus, wonderfoool-e-ness... HA where is drinda or phil I bet they would know...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My gut reaction is to guess Ludwigia. Without seeing more of the plant and especially a flower, it's nigh impossible to give a correct identification.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks to Everyone who has posted thus far. Ludwigia feels right, but the root mass & structure and the fully emersed nature of the plant suggested otherwise. I will go take some proper photos of the same plant in natural sunlight where I collected it and post for your opinions. 

There are some other very cool plants out in the pond. Some 2"-3" lily pads and some fully submersed grass-like plant. I need to get some more aquariums running.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I am for Ludwigia and if I can get my ID books out I'll try to nail it down as concise as possible for you. "The thrill of ditch driving'.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Updated with new photos



















What do you make of this stuff:










And since they (mostly) all decided to line up, I snapped this picture:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would say some hygrophillia or ludwigia, and then the other looks like guppy grass.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Joey, do you mean hygrophila? We're along way from it's native habitat.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> Joey, do you mean hygrophila? We're along way from it's native habitat.


:rofl: yep oops, yes hygrophila


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a _Ludwigia_ sp. We can rule out _L. peploides_ because _peploides_ does not produce submersed growth that looks like that, and we can rule out _L. glandulosa_ because _glandulosa_ has alternate leaves.


----------

